# Building the boot loader chain



## roddi (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi,

I'm trying to build some of the parts from the boot chain to debug the problems I have with the intel D525MW mainboard and the Sil 3114 sata controller (see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21189). 

From reading the code I think the hiccup happens in loader maybe in boot2. Is there an easy way, to build just that or do I have to build a whole release?

Roddi


----------



## expl (Jan 27, 2011)

What you want to do is to check out /usr/src/sys/boot/i386 appropriate boot stages marked accordingly. Installing the stages 1&2 is done with [cmd=]bsdlabel -B[/cmd] Have fun.


----------

